# Mobility Issue



## Hobo Rail Rider (Apr 21, 2016)

My brother and I, along with our wives, are taking the Empire Builder from Chicago to Seattle next week. We have been planning this for over a year and our travel on the train includes bedroom suites. A week ago last Wednesday, I fell and fractured two bones in my right knee. While very painful. the two doctors I saw both said there was not much they could do, I just needed to keep walking (using a walker). I know there is at least one flight of steps I have to climb to get to my bedroom suite on Train #7. My question is should I just cancel this or would it be possible to handle the trip using a walker. My brother and I are both in our mid-sixties but do a lot of traveling.... just never by train. Thank you fro your comments!!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 21, 2016)

As you know, all of the bedrooms are on the upper level. (There are 4 roomettes, the accessible bedroom and the family bedroom on the lower level.) The entry door is (of course) on the lower level, but access to other cars is via the upper level only.

I use a walker also. While I have no problem climbing stairs and walking thru the train, I find that my walker can not fit thru the aisle in coach and has some trouble in the hallway of the sleeper. And unless it folds and is light, it is very hard to get up the stairs. (I leave mine folded and in the luggage rack on the lower level.) To get from your sleeper to the Sightseer Lounge on the EB, you have to walk thru the Dining Car and coaches.

As much as I hate saying this, you may want to postpone or cancel your train trip if possible.


----------



## AG1 (Apr 21, 2016)

The main question is whether you can climb stairs now, at home. The Superliner stairway does have good handrails. Some posters with mobility problems have stated that they were able to negotiate the stairs with the help of the handrails. Also, you can check with Amtrak too see if the lower level handicap room is still available. Meals can be arranged to be delivered to your room, also. Good luck !


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 21, 2016)

My wife has been traveling (train) with a walker for several years. Last years trip LA to DC and back was 4 months into a new hip and the walker again went with us.. The walker gets stowed on the lower level with the other baggage. She can make it up/down the stairs to the bedroom. If the dining car is within one or two cars from our sleeper, she can make that walk. She doesn't even use her walking stick as the narrowness of sleeper corridors allows her to keep steady. On the Texas Eagle in the 421/422 sleeper at the rear of the Sunset Limited, 5 cars is too much so we have meals brought to our room. Since you stated you are in a sleeper, be aware that you may have meals brought to you by the Sleeping Car Attendant.

Enjoy!


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2016)

Yep. Call Amtrak and check to see if an H-Room is available downstairs.

But, if you get up the stairs you will have minimal need to go back down the stairs since all the bi-level Superliner EB cars are designed to be accessed from the top level.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 21, 2016)

KmH said:


> Yep. Call Amtrak and check to see if an H-Room is available downstairs.
> 
> But, if you get up the stairs you will have minimal need to go back down the stairs since all the bi-level Superliner EB cars are designed to be accessed from the top level.


I agree. And with a letter from the doctor, it shouldn't be a problem getting the disability rate - i.e. you pay roomette price for the handicapped bedroom.

Note that meals will be brought to your room if you can't make it from the handicapped room. However, if you can't make the diner, you miss a lot of the fun and you also won't be able to get to the lounge car and its views.


----------



## Sproutis (Apr 21, 2016)

Well.

I'm of the mindset that traveling on a train is better at any moment than not traveling on a train. You've been looking forward to this trip. Perhaps, you're still in pain and feeling frustrated with your usual routine at home because, well, it's not routine any more. You can get your meals brought to your room if you find, once you're on board, that passing through the cars isn't comfortable. Nonetheless, your windows in your room will work just as well and everything that's waiting out there for you to see will still pass by. It's a challenge well worth the effort, in my opinion. I don't think you need to cancel on principle.

That having been said, the only damper I see is, perhaps, sleeping. If you're struggling with pain at home while trying to fall asleep or enjoy 6+ hours of sleep in your regular (typically comfortable) bed, no amount of the generally-calming, everything-is-better on the train mindset can replace that persistent, lonely, agony, when you're the only one up and everything hurts.


----------



## crescent2 (Apr 22, 2016)

My late husband, who was permanently mobility impaired but not on a walker, and I traveled by long distance train many times, but only on single-level trains. (I have since traveled on Superliners so I'm familiar with their features.) In the course of everyday life and in our travels, he would occasionally need to navigate some stairs. He was able to do this with a good handrail and my help. I'm much smaller than he was, and no spring chicken, but I was able to assist him adequately in lots of things.

My main reason for posting is to point out that you will have your wife, brother, and SIL along, and to suggest that you consider how much help to you they may be. Every person's situation and limitations are different, but don't discount their assistance when making your decision about whether to take the trip. Taking a trip solo and taking a trip with three companions are two different animals!

As others have noted, if you could get the downstairs accessible unit and of course have your meals brought to you, you could totally avoid climbing the stairs. You couldn't go to the lounge, but I would not let that factor cause me to cancel a trip. On one of my scenic trips, the lounge was always full and my friend and I never got to use it. I could see the scenery just fine from my sleeper unit so it's not that big a deal. I also enjoy the dining car, but on my husband's and my final trip together, we had our meals brought to us, and again I wouldn't let that cause me to cancel a trip. Your views from your sleeper will be fine. In a bedroom, you can also see out the windows in the aisle on the other side of the train. Edit: I believe the Superliner accessible units span the width of the train, with perhaps slightly smaller windows than the bedroom units.

.

If you could navigate the stairs upon boarding and again at your destination, you could remain on the upper level the rest of the trip. You would not have to leave your car or even your bedroom unless you choose to do so. The stairs and aisles are narrow, which is an advantage for some but not for others.

I will also add that Amtrak personnel were always very helpful to my husband and me. Crews can and do vary, however.

All in all, with three companions, I tend to have a positive take on your situation, but I don't know your physical limitations. Booking the accessible unit would be the "safe" choice, and might or might not be necessary for you. If you choose to do that, you should have no problem getting the special lower fare. My husband was never asked for any documentation, but it was pretty obvious he had mobility issues. We always brought a copy of our handicapped parking hangtag, but never needed it.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## neroden (Apr 23, 2016)

Hobo Rail Rider said:


> My brother and I, along with our wives, are taking the Empire Builder from Chicago to Seattle next week. We have been planning this for over a year and our travel on the train includes bedroom suites. A week ago last Wednesday, I fell and fractured two bones in my right knee. While very painful. the two doctors I saw both said there was not much they could do, I just needed to keep walking (using a walker). I know there is at least one flight of steps I have to climb to get to my bedroom suite on Train #7. My question is should I just cancel this or would it be possible to handle the trip using a walker. My brother and I are both in our mid-sixties but do a lot of traveling.... just never by train. Thank you fro your comments!!


You won't really be able to use a walker while upstairs on the train; the hallways are far too narrow. You could however walk if you can do so with assistance from a family member -- crossing between cars would be the riskiest part because you can't lean on the walls there. You can lean on the walls the rest of the way.

You've seen the photo of the stairs now. If you're not comfortable with going up those stairs, you should get the downstairs "accessible bedroom". Tell Amtrak what happened, and ask Amtrak to change your reservation to the downstairs "accessible" bedroom (your brother can stay in his room upstairs, or you can ask to change him to the downstairs family room if it is available). This should not cost you anything and in fact you should get money back, since the handicapped rate is cheaper. If the person on the phone tries to charge you extra, speak to a supervisor. The attendant will bring meals to your room (if he doesn''t, your brother or wife can go find him and make him do his job!)

The trip will still be a lot of fun in the accessible bedroom. Enjoy.


----------

